# Linux Debian 5.xx Lenny, PHP 5.xx auf PHP 5.xx updaten



## RycoDePsyco (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo, wie kann ich Debian mit PHP 5.xx auf die nächst aktuelle Version 5.xx Updaten?


Vielen Dank



.


----------



## Matt297 (6. Januar 2011)

Wie hast du das PHP installiert? Wenn du es aus den Paketquellen installiert hast kannst du einfach per Konsole mit 

```
# apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
```
oder mit alternativen grafischen Tools machen.
Das update aktualisiert die Kopfzeilen das upgrade die Pakete selbst. 

Nur ist so, das in den Paketquellen nicht immer das aktuelleste Release vorhanden ist, das kommt daher, das wirklich nur die stabilste Version genommen wird und auch noch ne extra Test-Phase sepeziell für jede Distri eingelegt wird, was ein Update nochmal ein wenig verzögert.

Für andere Varianten musst du schon mehr Informationen springen lassen.

Gruß
Matt


----------



## RycoDePsyco (7. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe eine Frage zu meinen Server der mir eine Mail geschrieben hat:

Siehe:





> Warning: The file '/usr/bin/GET' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
> 
> Warning: The file '/usr/bin/lwp-request' exists on the system, but it is not present in the rkhunter.dat file.
> 
> ...





Was ist der Fehler?


Vielen Dank


.


----------

